# Web-Server: Offline



## trustadvert (12. Nov. 2007)

Hallo,
ich habe ISPConfig jetzt auf meiner ersten IP auf Port 80 Laufen.
Der Apache 2 hört auf meine zweite IP auch auf Port 80. Das läuft so weit.

Unter den Diensten wird jetzt aber [FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]Web-Server: [/FONT][FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]*Offline*angezeigt.
Es laufen beide Apache. Was kann ich gegen diese falsche Anzeige machen?
[/FONT]


----------



## Till (12. Nov. 2007)

Du musst beim haupt-apache noch ein Listen 127.0.0.1:80 hinzufügen.


----------



## trustadvert (12. Nov. 2007)

Danke Till! funktioniert


----------

